# "Fontus" dispositivo convirte aire en agua..



## Gustavo.gmb (Ene 29, 2016)

Saludos a todos 
No se si vieron alguna vez este video






me llamo mucho la atencion ya que es la primera vez que veo algo asi, segun la teoria dice que convierte el aire a agua gracias a la condensación, con ayuda de la energia de un panel solar y un "conversor"... como creen que funcione? sera tal como dice en el video? o sea con ayuda de unos disipadores enfrian el aire tal que sea mas frio que la del ambiente y se produzca condensacion? pero acaso no deberia meter aire caliente en vez de frio? digo para q la condensacion se produzca en el interior


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2016)

Pues por lo que se ve condensando la humedad del aire con unos materiales que repelen la humedad.
Enfriando también se consigue: mira lo que pasa al sacar una botella de la nevera, por fuera condensa agua del aire.
Pero no todo es de color de rosa. Esa cantidad de agua dependerá de la humedad del aire. El agua pura es muy indigesta, en grandes cantidades es tóxica. 
En lo personal sencillamente no me lo creo. Del vídeo me creo la mitad de la mitad de la mitad.
El concepto es válido y funciona pero no me creo que funcione tan bien.


----------



## chclau (Ene 30, 2016)

Por lo que yo escuche... es como dice Scooter. Muy linda la idea, muy sexy, parece sacada de los "Supersonicos" por lo futurista. Pero no anda mucho que digamos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2016)

Gustavo.gmb dijo:


> "Fontus" dispositivo convirte aire en agua..




El dispositivo no convierte nada, en todo caso será: _*"Dispositivo que recupera la humedad contenida en el aire"*_


Respecto a la calidad del agua obtenida, aquí se comentó algo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/sirve-algo-agua-aire-acondicionado-10982/


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Ene 30, 2016)

Si, no convierte nada, pero era el titulo del video en español que encontré, es el titulo que le ponen para llamar la atención de la gente y hacer marketing, pero luego vi el que estaba en ingles y estaba mas completo, así que lo compartí...  pero muy interesante ese tema de del agua que sale del aire acondicionado, según lo que leí no se puede tomar debido a que el aire contiene partículas también otros gases que contaminan.... pero si esta idea se aplica en el campo? en algún lugar donde hayan muchos arboles, alejado de la ciudad? si se podría tomar?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2016)

Más que otra cosa es que junto al agua que condensa se pega todo el polvo del aire que va pasando que a saber que es.
Seguramente será bastante potable pero sin sales minerales el agua deshidrata.
La botellita esa tan mona pillando todo el polvo de la bicicleta...
Si la quieres usar para cruzar una zona húmeda perfecto. Pero como es húmeda ya habrán fuentes. Si vas a cruzar un desierto ya te digo yo lo que condensa eso.
Buscad documentales que hay de las mantas esas que ponen en atacada para condensar la Camanchatca o como se llame la niebla.


----------



## palurdo (Ene 30, 2016)

Scooter, precisamente uno de los puntos fuertes del anunció es que funciona incluso en el desierto. Y he ahí el truco, que en el desierto funcionaría francamente bien. Y eso por que? En el desierto hay muy poca humedad relativa pero eso es por culpa de la temperatura ya que la humedad relativa se define como la cantidad de vapor de agua en comparación con la cantidad que habría en el punto de saturación, es decir cuando el agua comienza a precipitar. Pero en el desierto la humedad absoluta es decir los gramos de agua disueltos en el aire son muy parecidos a cualquier otra parte del mundo, por las corrientes de aire mundiales. Lo que ocurre es que el aire caliente es capaz de disolver mucho más vapor que el aire frío (por eso en invierno se nos reseca más a menudo la garganta). Para que el dispositivo funcione debe de conseguir bajar la temperatura del aire acumulado en el dispositivo o aumentar la presión hasta conseguir el punto de rocío, es decir, donde la humedad relativa es el 100% y comienza la condensación. Ahora bien, un dispositivo que funcione con placas solares debe de funcionar bien en lugares donde haga bastante sol, es decir, en un desierto. Seguramente en siberia daría mucho menos rendimiento aún habiendo más humedad relativa.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2016)

Si, si la teoría me la se.
Pero hay que ver como de lejos estamos del punto de rocío. Si nos separan unos pocos grados será eficiente.
Si la humedad relativa es muy alta con nada condensa. Si es muy baja cuesta mucho.
También hay desiertos fríos, por cierto.

Personalmente me suena a trola de las gordas. Pro claro, lo bueno de tener una opinión es que se puede cambiar.


----------



## palurdo (Ene 30, 2016)

Si de hecho estamos de acuerdo, yo tampoco me lo creo. La humedad absoluta en cualquier parte del mundo es aproximadamente 14g/m^3, eso implica, asumiendo la densidad del agua 1, 1L=1Kg, que para un rendimiento del 100% de la maquinita (dicen que en una hora se obtiene medio litro de agua) 500/14=35.7m^3 de aire en una hora, es decir unos 36000 litros de flujo de aire por hora, o 10litros de aire por segundo. De un compresor o un aire acondicionado, lo de los 10litros de aire por segundo me lo puedo llegar a creer, pero de ese aparatito me da que no.

Lo que no quita que en el desierto no se estén usando grandes compresores alimentados con placas solares para sacar agua de la humedad ambiental.

PD: 14g/m^3 con humedad relativa al 60%, 1atm y 25°C


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2016)

Sin hacer números no colaba. Haciendo números está claro que no.


----------



## analogico (Ene 30, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Lo que no quita que en el desierto no se estén usando grandes compresores alimentados con placas solares para sacar agua de la humedad ambiental.


 un aire acondicionado     produce unos pocos litros de agua al dia con 5kwh


----------



## palurdo (Ene 30, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> un aire acondicionado     produce unos pocos litros de agua al dia con 5kwh



Ten en cuenta que un AA no esta pensado para condensar agua. Algo diseñado para eso será más eficiente aunque dentro de los parámetros físicos. Hay una turbina eólica de 30Kw que esta diseñada para condensar agua por condensación intersticial, que en el desierto de Abu Dabi esta sacando unos 500l de agua diarios... Y allí el agua potable es más cara que el petroleo.


----------



## analogico (Ene 30, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que un AA no esta pensado para condensar agua. Algo diseñado para eso será más eficiente aunque dentro de los parámetros físicos. Hay una turbina eólica de 30Kw que esta diseñada para condensar agua por condensación intersticial, que en el desierto de Abu Dabi esta sacando unos 500l de agua diarios...


haciendo unos calculos rapidos


			
				 yahoo respuestas dijo:
			
		

> :  no se si el agua que producen llegue al mar, pero los equipos de aire acondicionado en un clima promedio de 32 a 40 grados, con un funcionamiento continuo de ocho horas producen un aproximado de:
> mini split de 9mil a 18 mil btu : 5 litros de agua,
> aire central de 24mil a 90 mil btu: 8 a 10 litros de agua y así sucesivamente según el tamaño del equipo


segun  http://www.cnel.gob.ec/ahorra/ 24mil btu son 2,4KW

30kw/500 litros= 60 w por litro
2,4kw/(8*3)= 100 w por litro


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 31, 2016)

y esa belleza 

¿absorbe agua del aire?

con polvo agua de charcos, agua con anticongelante del suelo , vapores de *popo *de perro, sudor de otros ciclistas etc,etc y etc.

me parece una gran idea.

no se por que me suena a que tiene un peltier pequeñito y un booster para elevar la corriente que genera la fotocelda.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 31, 2016)

A mi me suena a que han hecho un vídeo muy bonito.
El aparato solo existe en la cabeza de alguien que no sabe usar una calculadora. (Como otros muchos aparatos)


Ya se que soy un ignortante... ¿Por qué no mueve la hélice del molino el compresor directamente? Rendimiento del generador por rendimiento del motor = 30% de pérdidas absurdas.
Se toma un compresor abierto y se mueve directamente con las aspas...
PD.otro vídeo precioso de algo que no existe; si existiera o existiese no sería una animación.

¿30kW durante cuantas horas?¿Cuantos kW·h?
Las BTU son unidades de energía que yo sepa, no de potencia


----------



## palurdo (Ene 31, 2016)

Era por no llenar el hilo de vídeos, pero ya que pides animaciones más realistas...





Y este del inventor con un prototipo a menor escala:




Sólo es poner WMS1000 en google y ver distintos medios más o menos serios. Lo puedes comprar ya que es comercial, por el módico precio de 2,1M€. Como entenderás, no voy a ir a Abu dhabi para echarle unas fotos al cacharro...

Lo del sistema utilizado, pues no se por que, no me he parado a analizarlo más allá de lo que describe la empresa.
Si lo de usar compresores para sacar la humedad del aire es ya algo bastante viejo. Si recuerdo que en un programa de tuning de coches en la MTV instalaron en una furgoneta de venta de helados una embotelladora de agua condensada del aire, apta para la venta (apta en estados unidos, por supuesto). A ver si encuentro el vídeo, porque yo me reí un montón en ese programa.

Edit: al final no pusieron la máquina en el carrito de los helados, fue a un range rover que tunearon para hacer el  dakkar, a partir del minuto 18 del video..


----------



## juan47 (Feb 1, 2016)

Si buscais en san google por deshumificadores encontrareis bastantes por un modico precio aparte la luz claro
Tengo uno por problemas de condensacion en las paredes sobre todo en invierno 
el aislamiento de la casa es bastante deficiente y hay un salto termico que hace que en las paredes suden y ello conlleva a la aparicion de moho
Lo tengo enchufado aproximadamente ocho horas cada dia en invierno y me recoge una media de dos litros en ese periodo de tiempo
el unico consuelo que tengo es que este agua se lo doy a la mujer para planchar ya que no lleva cal


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 1, 2016)

El video no se ve ya, pero me imagino que es el del cilindro con un panel solar. Me imagino que es una pequeña Peltier de alta eficiencia y un conversor DC-DC, y algún pequeño filtro. Muy buena la idea.


----------

